# Rg-6



## mannerofspeakin (Nov 3, 2008)

Stupid question perhaps. I crimped (bent in half) my RG-6 satellite wiring while remodeling. THe satellite went out on that wire but not immediately but a few hours later. I have cut out the bent area and am just trying to get a satellite signal to the receiver to see if that was the problem. Do I need to put an end connector on in order to even get any signal or can I just get down to bare wire insert into connection ? Again not permanent just to check. I ask because I have done the bare wire and still get nothing. Don't want to waste my time getting connectors etc right away if it is obvious there is another issue. The only other thing I can think is one of the "eyes" ("lnbs") on the satellite has gone dead. Any way to check that ? There are two eyes and two separate lines coming from dish into attic. Each wire powers separate receivers. The other receiver on the other line is working no problem and the receiver from the line with no signal was switched to the good line and works no problem. So again either the coupling needs to be attached in order to get any signal or perhaps the lnb is out.


----------



## orangeproav (Nov 24, 2010)

*RG-6 Question*

Yes, you need to put a crimp on or compression F connector on the RG6 cable. The center conductor (bare wire) you are referring to is only part of the equation. The metal braid in the cable acts as a shield but also grounds to the F connector. Without the ground, you won't get signal.

As for the LNB test. . .

Your satellite box will show its menu on your TV whether it is getting signal or not. In the setup menu, there is a signal strength. If you are getting 0's in any portion of that test, your dish is either misaligned or on of the LNB's may be out. You may double check that all the F connectors at the dish are still in tact before calling for service on an LNB.

Hope this helps.


----------

